# Hobie Cat racing in Narragansett Bay?



## natejount (Apr 18, 2003)

I just bought (my 1st boat) a Kells 23 going in the water this week, but a friend of mine has a Hobie 16 that we want to play with, once we get good at it, I''m wondering if there are any fleets/races in the bay, EG, Newport, Bristol, etc?


----------

